# Teaching your golden to go get their leash?



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

The golden we had years ago had been trained to do lots of things when we got her including getting her leash when she had to go out. Has anyone here ever taught their dog to do the same? If you have please let me know! Any tips are appreciated!^.^ Thanks!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

no advice but im interested in this too..that would be pretty cool


----------



## Ada's Mom (Aug 24, 2011)

My mom said Ada actually did this the other day (she watches Ada during the work day). I haven't tried it out with her, but I would guess my mom just says "let's get your leash" and since Ada probably follows her over to the leash she finally connected the word to the object.

I did some quick googling and found this though that sounded like it would probably work:

Dog Training – How To Train Your Dog To Get Her Own Leash | Edie MacKenzie On Dogs


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Ada's Mom said:


> My mom said Ada actually did this the other day (she watches Ada during the work day). I haven't tried it out with her, but I would guess my mom just says "let's get your leash" and since Ada probably follows her over to the leash she finally connected the word to the object.
> 
> I did some quick googling and found this though that sounded like it would probably work:
> 
> Dog Training – How To Train Your Dog To Get Her Own Leash | Edie MacKenzie On Dogs


Thanks for the link, Ada's mom! I'll be sure to try this! ^.^ Thank you! :wave:


----------

